# Mojacar Rally



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Is there anyone reading this who is at the Hymer rally in Mojacar ? pse pm [email protected]


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

If you need to find English people then try Los Gaillardos just up the hill.


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*Mojacar rally*


No I am not trying to find English people.....I am looking for anyone at the Mojacar rally.


----------

